# Fama update



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Just a quick update on Fama. 

She's doing very well. Her hips and back are giving her no trouble whatsoever. Her ear has healed up well after surgery on a hematoma. It's floppy now, and has some scar tissue built up, but we are treating it with am Avazzia unit with some success. 

She's been receiving ozone blood treatments for allergies with very good results. She's off all medication and is no longer constantly itching. She's still a bit itchy from time to time, but nothing like before. She's got 2 treatments to go, and we expect to see further improvement. 

She's doing fantastic in the house. We've been having company over regularly, and she greets them warmly and then goes on about her business. We recently went out of town for a couple days and had our friends dog sit, coming by 3-4 times a day to spend some time and let them out to break. They had no trouble with Fama at all. I, obviously, spent some time with the couple and Fama together to ensure their safety and confidence. 

They came over this weekend with their 1 year old daughter. Fama was great with the baby. They had been around each other several times before, and Fama was very happy to see her. We let them play together a bit, under close supervision, and they had a great time together. It was great to see Fama being so sweet and gentle with the baby. She brought her Kong over to share it and they played a little game of give and take with it, Fama laying on the floor being careful not to get the baby's fingers when taking the Kong. I wish I had taken video. 

I recently had surgery on my back, so her primary job has been picking things up off the floor and bringing me stuff while I'm laying on an ice pack. I've been home on convalescent leave for a month, and it's been nice spending time with her. 

It makes me incredibly happy to see her relaxed and happy, just being a dog. When by back heals up, we will be working on Nosework titles on the weekends.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad you both are on the mend and able to spend some quality time together and good luck working toward those titles.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That is so wonderful. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fama sounds wonderful! Get well soon!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's a great update, it's wonderful seeing how happy she is adjusting to a home environment  I hope you heal quickly


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice to hear she is doing so well. She deserves it. 

Thanks for the update David.

Michael


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Fama. :wub:


I hope you heal well too David. How wonderful that Fama is there to be a part of your care giver team while you heal.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What happy and wonderful update! Hope your back heals up quickly.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

The relationship the two of you share is just beautiful. Thank you for sharing it with us. 

Hurry up and heal, too!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Great to hear, glad your both doing better!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like she's enjoying life as a dog!! So glad everyone is doing well. Get well soon!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Nice to read the allergies are getting under control. I've never heard of ozone blood treatments. Hope you are recovering well from the back surgery. Fama's help in it is wonderful!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

So happy to hear she's doing well. She's such a special dog. Sound like it's your turn to do the mending now. Get well soon!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Fama is enjoying her retirement. She will rock the Nosework stuff! Thanks for the update!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Got the tattoo done today!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love the tattoo! All that in one shot? You are stealth!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Never had a doubt she'd totally settle into life as a dog!  Glad to hear she's doing well! Hope you feel better soon. Surgery is never fun to heal up from, but you have a great helper!

Absolutely love the tattoo too! Your artist is super good.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Got the tattoo done today!


How long did that take??


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

6 hours in one setting at Elite Skin Art in Lawton OK.

www.lordevans.com


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I have to admit, I'm not a big tattoo fan..

But this rocks! Amazing and Gorgeous. 

(6 hours with nothing but needles? Wow!)





David Winners said:


> 6 hours in one setting at Elite Skin Art in Lawton OK.
> 
> Lord Evans - mike evans - Mike Evans - Tattoo Artist - Lawton Oklahoma-best tattoo lawton -best tattoo artist -elite skin art -vienna austria tattoo -international tattoo artist -best tattoo studio lawton - tattoos oklahoma - tattoos lawton


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks! 

Yeah, it was getting pretty painful. It's my first big tattoo, and I have a new appreciation for people that can sit for 12 hours.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Not a tattoo person but it is impressive!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

The tattoo is very realistic.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Winners said:


> 6 hours in one setting at Elite Skin Art in Lawton OK.
> 
> Lord Evans - mike evans - Mike Evans - Tattoo Artist - Lawton Oklahoma-best tattoo lawton -best tattoo artist -elite skin art -vienna austria tattoo -international tattoo artist -best tattoo studio lawton - tattoos oklahoma - tattoos lawton


 6 hours!!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My kid and daughter in law both sat for 12 hours... I don't know if I could do it LOL


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nice to see you , I mean both of you , are doing well.
Will get to you with that big letter soon . 

In the meantime --- ozone therapy --- there are so so many reasons for the itchies --- . There are so many stronger and stranger things in the environment to take advantage of a less than prime immune system.
Critical that the immune system which starts with the digestive system , which includes the liver ! is kept at optimum . This includes digestive enzymes, probiotics and glutathione .

Ozone is used as a mitigating , neutralizing , neurotoxin eliminating therapy in LYME disease and other disorders which are spirochetal .

That is a whole new topic all on its own .

all the best - and good to hear - now back to the books for me


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

I always enjoy reading about you two  I'm so glad to hear that she's enjoying her retirement with you and your family. And I love that tattoo - your artist did a great job.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad to hear Fama is definitely having a great dogs life. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Woah! I've been gone for a LONG time

Well, I'm medically retired from the Army now. We have moved back home to Ohio. I'm a full time student (Electrical Engineering) and working part time. I miss the Army some, but I'm really enjoying being back home.

On to the good stuff...

Fama is doing absolutely amazing. She's been on raw plus supplements for over 2 years now, and she has no health problems. None. She does nosework at least 3 times a week, including very large open area searches. We walk a couple miles every morning. Her skin, coat, ears, poop, everything is just great. I had the opportunity to slaughter 5 llamas for food, and she loved them. I steer clear of anything with added sodium, and anything chicken for the most part. She eats primarily venison, llama, goat, pheasant, duck, beef and rabbit. 

I think it took a long time ( and lots of Sunday Sundae) to get her gut patched up and running on all cylinders.

Personality wise, she's really a dog now. She is still watchful, but not reactive. She goes with me most days. They allow her in school. She is a member of the local Amvets, so she hangs out in there with me when I go in for a couple beers. We let her go off leash and she's always a big hit there. Her new best buddy is my 6 y.o. granddaughter. They hang out all the time. They go for walks and do nosework together. The granddaughter knows all Fama's hand signals and likes to run her through OB exercises with a ball or tug for reward. They are just awesome together.

I do occasional board and trains and she is great with new dogs. She is always confident and comfortable with them. She plays at their level and is always coaxing them into relaxing and letting their guard down. She makes the newcomers feel like part of the family. New dogs are always looking to her to see what she is doing. It's cool to watch her leadership.

Anyways, just thought I would let you guys know we're doing great and enjoying retirement together.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great to hear from you David! I've often wondered how you and Fama were!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

D-a-v-i-d W-i-n-n-e-r-s , so good to hear from you . 

normally people ask , so have you read any good books lately? or , seen any good movies lately?

I'm going to ask , so have you seen any good DOGS lately? experience good trainers?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just looked yesterday to see if you have been around. Good to hear a great update.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL great to hear from you!! The loose end of the leash pop on the top of the head guy ... worked out great by the way ... only had to do it once and not that hard I suppose ... but it got the message through so "Thanks for that." 

I've managed to get know as the "Puppy Bonker" since then so yeah much like my "Boxers" new and different ways to casue a commotion!  

Is your CC still around, ... and do you use the Baillif (shovel in every room) approach you know in case of issues.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice to hear from you. Clearly several of us know your story, read the Fama episodes and are curious as ****. Helped that your posts were always thoughtful and full of great information too. Super to hear that things are going so well and that Fama and you are enjoying retirement. 

A couple questions. Do you see any of her old intensity or soldier side coming out? Just curious. 
When are you writing your book on Fama the __________ Bomb Dog? (People who are interested should google Leesburg, Fama, Bomb dog for the episodes.)

I don't know if you remember me but I asked a few questions regarding my dutch shepherd and your responses were always super helpful. We are now SAR certified since Feb of this year and have one real (vs. training) live find under our belts. Also recently got to fly around in a blackhawk and Tygo loved it. 

Anyway, good to hear from you and wishing you all the best... you and your family, two-leggeds and four-leggeds.

Karin


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

David!!! So good to hear from you, and what a great update on Fama! We've been missing you around here, your help, support, advice and stories were always just spot on!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome home to Ohio..sounds like life is good.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is so exciting and wonderful and, yes, glad to hear from you on the forum again. Your adivce is so helpful


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

David!! So good to see you back  Photo realistic tattoo is impressive - the artist did Fama proud. Glad to hear the surgery went well and that Fama is making a great transition to civilian life. 

My boy Bak is now in Canada and loves it here. He has come such a long way and thanks to your many suggestions he is such a joy .. well, with a few exceptions as I am no David Winners lol - smiling wide here on the East Coast. 

Best of luck in your new endeavors. Maggie, Bak and Ceilidh.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Carmen: As a matter of fact, yes! I have met a good dog lately. The local Sheriff Department got a new K9 unit a couple of months back. I was in picking up my CCW, and saw the obviously new handler hanging out with his dog (off leash, running around the department with a kong in his mouth). Long story short, we ended up talking for a bit. Fama and I got invited to some training events, and it turns out he's a very good dog. Still young, with a short attention span, but with proper handling, he really rocks. Super stable, very strong drives but stays in control of himself very well. Loves to fight. The handler is working hard and learning every day. They are going to be a good team.

I'm pretty out of the working dog loop anymore. I see a decent team at nosework once in a while. It's usually a trainer and an experienced lab or other field breed. I haven't been to a trial yet. Fama is still pretty good. She's a little lazy and spoiled, but you can't blame me there 

How about you? How are things? Dogs? 


Chip: yes, Lucian (the CC) is still around. He's a big goof. Great dog. He's my mobility service dog when I'm having bad back days. No shovels necessary LOL


Karin: I'll finish the book some day. I have tried on several occasions to get going again, but something else always comes up (because I let it). I can't explain it any better than: I guess I have to be in the mood to do it. I can't really force writing, at least not and do it well. 

SUPER glad that you guys got certified and have a find! That's really awesome! Good job! I'd love to hear details if you can.


Maggie: I'm glad you guys are getting along well! Thank you for the pictures. Bak looks like a wonderful boy. It's great to see your smile  That says a lot right there.


Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome back. Sorry I've been gone so long. Life has been pretty busy and the internet has taken a back seat. I'll be around when I can. Time to catch up


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I was wondering about you a few days ago. I met a K9 officer and his dog was from Vohne Licht. Glad you and Fama are enjoying life.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Steve. Did you see them work?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm OK ... I gotta ask, how common are CC as service dogs?? PPD for the few and the proud ... sure, but Service Dogs??? That can't be common?? And the fact that you have a MWD ... GSD and a "Molosser" as a Service Dog , and seem to have no issues ... well ... I'll just let that one go.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> Hmm OK ... I gotta ask, how common are CC as service dogs?? PPD for the few and the proud ... sure, but Service Dogs??? That can't be common?? And the fact that you have a MWD ... GSD and a "Molosser" as a Service Dog , and seem to have no issues ... well ...* I'll just let that one go. *


Are you implying that I'm lying about my dogs?

There is a service dog trainer in SC that specializes in molosser breeds. They make great mobility dogs because of their weight. He will also respond to hypoglycemia for my wife. 

Not all CC are PPDs. They are dogs first, and rather large, well muscled dogs at that. They bond well with family and are usually fairly confident dogs. They have the molosser knucklehead syndrome, but once you find their currency (motivation) they are fairly easy to train. I decided to keep Lucian because of his temperament. He was initially just a volunteer B&T for the local shelter. The fact that he was scared of nothing, and showed willingness to look to me for answers, led to me keeping him. That was in 2011. He's had a bit of training since then.

I also wouldn't say no issues. I have broken up 2 pretty good spats between Fama and Lucian. The last one was when we moved in to our house in Oklahoma. The cable guy was outside the sliding glass door. Fama was going ballistic (barrier aggression) and Lucian bumped her. She redirected on him and they got into it. I bounced her off the ground to snap her out of it. 

I don't recommend people run out and adopt a retired MWD and a CC and throw them in a room together to let them work it out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A friend of mine has a CC she does IPO with. Dog has an excellent temperament. Goes anywhere and everywhere with her. I can see where they would make great service dogs.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

David!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You have really been in my thoughts, happy to hear things are going well for you and our gal!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Betty!!!

Been thinking of you too. We're planning on moving to Florida, Ft. Myers area, in 2018. We're heading to Key West in September for vacation too 

I likes the Florida.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

David Winners said:


> Thanks Steve. Did you see them work?


No, we were camping. All I saw was he and his dog hanging out with his family. I talked with him a little bit, you don't see a lot of Dutch Shepherds camping.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> No, we were camping. All I saw was he and his dog hanging out with his family. I talked with him a little bit, you don't see a lot of Dutch Shepherds camping.


I know right. Whenever I see a dutchie, I do a double or triple take unless it's connected to someone in uniform.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

David, what a great update! I don't post much here, but do read and I really missed seeing you post. Your clear-headed thinking and experience have always been a treat. Not to mention you write well!

I hope to "see" you more often!
Sheilah


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Boy I think a couple of recent photos of your girl would be cool. Karin


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Are you implying that I'm lying about my dogs?










???? 

Most certainly* "NOT???"* I take "everyone" at there word. And certainly ..."name calling is not my style." My records pretty clear on that. 

Heck one of the more recent dust ups was cause when one member "accused" one of my friends of doing just that??? I took acceptation ... that thread went kinda "sideways" from there. 

But we do have a member that often ask "seemly" simple questions and people get ticked off??? So yeah ... now I have a better understanding of how that happens! 

Moving on .....




David Winners said:


> There is a service dog trainer in SC that specializes in breeds. They make great mobility dogs because of their weight. He will also respond to hypoglycemia for my wife.


 Breed "specific" for Molosser's??? LOL ... outstanding ... that is news to me?? I did not think anyone that "Specialized exist???" Do they have a web site???I'd be interested!



David Winners said:


> Not all CC are PPDs. They are dogs first, and rather large, well muscled dogs at that. They bond well with family and are usually fairly confident dogs. They have the molosser knucklehead syndrome, but once you find their currency (motivation) they are fairly easy to train. I decided to keep Lucian because of his temperament. He was initially just a volunteer B&T for the local shelter. The fact that he was scared of nothing, and showed willingness to look to me for answers, led to me keeping him. That was in 2011. He's had a bit of training since then.


 WOW so you got him at a shelter??? LOL ... I'd bet twenty bucks that whoever had him first ... was most likely a "Dog Park" devotee and ... without "work" put in, quickly discovered ... this is not working ... sooo ..."off to the shelter you go!" 

As to the PPD and Molossers?? My take ... is it depends on the owner, if you want to be traditional and the numbers, go with a GSD or Mal ie "Police Dog" everybody knows them, personally I see them as a deterrent for the more "intellectual" thug!

If I were to have "need" of a PPD, I'd go with a "Molosser!" Those guys need to do "nothing" stand "they need only stand calmly" by your side, and they send out a subliminal message to even the low of IQ ... "don't even thing about it!"

My first dog was an "American Band Dawg" which I understand is a "job description" not a "type" of dog. Nonetheless ... they show up as a "Breed" ... but ... whatever. My dog number two was suppose to be a "Dogo." 

I fell into the "Boxer" thing by happenstance. I lost my first APBT/Boxer in an accident ... nother story but it led to me finding a dog like him?? And that search ... led to my "Boxer" thing ... dogs who seem to be "nutty" as crap ...but they work for me. 



David Winners said:


> I also wouldn't say no issues. I have broken up 2 pretty good spats between Fama and Lucian. The last one was when we moved in to our house in Oklahoma. The cable guy was outside the sliding glass door. Fama was going ballistic (barrier aggression) and Lucian bumped her. She redirected on him and they got into it. I bounced her off the ground to snap her out of it.
> 
> I don't recommend people run out and adopt a retired MWD and a CC and throw them in a room together to let them work it out.


 LOL ... and their's the thing. 

The number of "Moslosser" and "GSD" members on here aren't that great so when the show up ... I take notice! 

And by and large they have been into the "Moslosser" thing for a number of years. So "we" tend to think ... well I have more then ten years "experiance" with "Real Dogs" so a WL GSD ... "no big deal" and usually ... "Surprise!!!"

"Rank Drive" issues and "H/A" are the problem they tend to see and by and large for most "Molossers" folks ... they have no idea as to how to deal??? 

That was me!! My first WL GSD, ... I got "schooled!!" He seemed to understand exactly, where the areas where I had no ...no idea were??? 

So you had two "spats" I had five! The commonality ... "Free Roaming" in the house! For me ... "unknowing" I was allowing "Rocking" to choose his "opportunity!" 

You had two "spats" I had Five and ever instance ..."Free Roaming" in the house was at the root of it! Rocky was "free" t chose his moment! The last encounter ... I clearly remember ... "Rocky" was clearly "posturing" over "Gunther" ... head over, I saw ... and I stood over Rocky's flank and my thought? Was I bet you won't!!! Apparently "Rocky's" though was "I" bet I can! 

I'm fast ...but "Rocky was faster! I got the first stitches in my life ever breaking that one up! For those that don't know ... they use a freaking big needle to do stickies. 

Lesson learned these days "I" advocate per "Jeff Gellman" a "No free Roaming" in the house policy. If you "know" where the dog is ..."crap can't happen!"

Rocky was "always" allowed to "chose his "opportunity" Free Roaming In The House" and I was "always" playing "catching up!" I lost that battle ... "Gunther" passed due to unrelated circumstances following the last encounter. 

But ... he was not done ... round two??? "The People thing" he made it "Crystal Clear" to me that he was "Not" a fan of people in the home! 

I am not a "Pro" but ... I with my dog ... I did not see the lunging and barking crap?? Nope ... my dog greeted company with a "Cold Hard Stare" and a low growl??? 

It struck me ... that treats to try and "Trick" people into his "space" was not a viable option?? So for me "Place" it was! My job was to keep "Company out of his face" and I was good at my job!

Worked out fine, he's great out and about but at home. The best I can get is ... "Great to see you ... when you leaving?? I'll take that! So yeah still not a fan of company, but now ... from "Place" with company ... he will actually "Bark" if he has an "issue" ... I tell him "NO" if required. Works out fine.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey Chip --- this description you gave of the molosser is exactly what a good GSD should do - the fearless look iof eagles , the commanding , competent impression that exude 
" Those guys need to do "nothing" stand "they need only stand calmly" by your side, and they send out a subliminal message to even the low of IQ ... "don't even thing about it!"


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

DutchKarin said:


> Boy I think a couple of recent photos of your girl would be cool. Karin


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey, David!! Good to see you back here, I've wondered how you, your family and Fama are doing. It sounds like life is good!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> Breed "specific" for Molosser's??? LOL ... outstanding ... that is news to me?? I did not think anyone that "Specialized exist???" Do they have a web site???I'd be interested!
> 
> Due Praise Dog Training It doesn't mention molossers, but I know Willie and she frequently recommends and trains them for mobility.
> 
> ...


Fama is the one with the 1000 yard stare. She can tell you in no uncertain terms that she means business, and she likes her job. She doesn't bark or put on a show, unless you're behind a barrier You just know.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

carmspack said:


> hey Chip --- this description you gave of the molosser is exactly what a good GSD should do - the fearless look iof eagles , the commanding , competent impression that exude
> " Those guys need to do "nothing" stand "they need only stand calmly" by your side, and they send out a subliminal message to even the low of IQ ... "don't even thing about it!"


HAHAHA... love it! It's cool when you can feel a dog look at you.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Fama is the one with the 1000 yard stare. She can tell you in no uncertain terms that she means business, and she likes her job. She doesn't bark or put on a show, unless you're behind a barrier You just know.


David, one of my wolf shepherds came to mind when you mentioned Fama's 1000 yard stare. He was a 50/50 mix, the best of both worlds, my heart dog. He didn't get all dramatic and act a fool, his eyes were enough. When we still lived in the city, I took him to meet my 12 yr. old niece who was walking home from the corner store (we could see it all out the kitchen window). Two big jerks followed her out of the store (we weren't in the best of neighborhoods) and were about 10 ft. behind her. I took my boy and dashed out to meet her, and he fixated on the jerks immediately, eyes burning. They didn't notice him right away, their eyes were on my niece. We got within earshot, I spoke to my niece, and the jerks spotted my boy, whose hackles had started to raise, his eyes boring holes in the two of them. Without saying a word they both did an about face and ran, and we never saw them near our house again. My Shadow was the same boy who took it upon himself to be the guardian and playmate of my other niece, who was emotionally disabled. He, too, was something special.

Susan


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David don't wanna do the point by point thing ...gets old and seems "combative" after a bit ... lessons from the trenches. 

But Due Praise Training?? Took a look and there's a lot there and well yeah clearly they know there stuff! But that name is not much to go on, was it a personal reference that helped you find them???

The no free roaming thing ... by and large "Pet People" thing, I realized that long after the fact. But by and large on here ... when Pack members are having issues "Free Roaming" in the home is at the heart of it. And for me "Rocky" fit in fine for about five months?? Then all heck broke loss, he never went after Struddell but Gunther was fair game ie Dominate male dog one and Dominate male dog two! I messed up somewhere ... won't happen again. 


And multiple females ... yeah "no" but ... "Boxer" guy! And Boxer rescue policy is "NO" to two females Boxers, another breed female ... maybe??? I saw my Struddell nut up on Gunther over baby kittens!! I had to literally pull her off of him and pin/lay on her until she chilled the heck out, she was just flat "berserk!" But by and large it mostly ... speed and noise but it was a frightening display of ferocity!! When she finally calmed down, she pops up and she's like ...hey Dad ... what's up! But ... a female rescue puts on a display like that in a new home ... and the rescue would be lucky if they got that dog back! 

And the CC did whatever he wanted ... LOL my mythical "Green Shelter Dog!" Young dog with little to no formal obedience, so we can see what we got?? Guess the original owners .. did not like what they saw??? Most likely ... they would have needed ... a shovel in every room! Glad he found you!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Due Praise was started a couple years ago by a friend of mine. We consult back and forth sometimes when a dog we are working with falls into the other trainer's niche more than our own. Willie is a fantastic, no nonsense trainer that has a solid grasp on learning theory. She's had success with some really interesting dogs: a JRT that attacked and humped anything that was moving and would scream and hang himself on leash when restrained. The owner was an elderly lady. Cool dog


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> David, one of my wolf shepherds came to mind when you mentioned Fama's 1000 yard stare. He was a 50/50 mix, the best of both worlds, my heart dog. He didn't get all dramatic and act a fool, his eyes were enough. When we still lived in the city, I took him to meet my 12 yr. old niece who was walking home from the corner store (we could see it all out the kitchen window). Two big jerks followed her out of the store (we weren't in the best of neighborhoods) and were about 10 ft. behind her. I took my boy and dashed out to meet her, and he fixated on the jerks immediately, eyes burning. They didn't notice him right away, their eyes were on my niece. We got within earshot, I spoke to my niece, and the jerks spotted my boy, whose hackles had started to raise, his eyes boring holes in the two of them. Without saying a word they both did an about face and ran, and we never saw them near our house again. My Shadow was the same boy who took it upon himself to be the guardian and playmate of my other niece, who was emotionally disabled. He, too, was something special.
> 
> Susan


Yes, there is definitely something special about a dog that can be serious. They can be hard to fine unless you know where to look.


----------

